# Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *New udder pic pg.5*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I got some pics of Lyrae's cha-cha and her udder (so far). What do you think?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

I think her udder will be wide in the rear, height, kind of hard to tell. She is going to have nice sized teats though 

and as far as the cha cha goes, yes she's pregnant :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

I really think her udder is going to be nice.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

how far along is she?? She is gorgeous, I too think that udder is going to be nice and BIG!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Yeppers, nice BIG udder and very milkable teats!! :drool:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Thanks! I'm so happy with her so far! :clap: She is due on June 5th.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

She does appear like she will have a single, but you NEVER, NEVER, NEVER know!!! I think she will have a nice udder though :hi5:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Thanks, and I sure HOPE she only has a single with how thin she is.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

I bet in no time she will look great! I feed one cup of grain, 1 cup of Alfalfa pellets, 1/4 cup of barley and at night I put a 1/4 cup of Sunflower seeds and Fast Track on my preggy doe's gran(the last month) I individual feed so I know EXACTLY how much each goat gets. So I would say that 5 handfuls wouldn't be enough for a preggy nubian. BUT that's just lil' ole me =) I feed my goats twice a day too.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Well I'll get her feed up and everything. Poor thing kept crying for someone so I went ahead and put Heidi in with her as she was the only one not bein aggressive towards her. :greengrin: And Lyric is STEAMING! :shocked: I've never seen her jealous before! But she keeps baaing at me which she NEVER does and then tries to bite Lyrae through the fence and Lyrae has never tried anything. I guess they'll have to work they're pecking order out eventually. :roll: Should I wait until Lyrae kids to put her in with Lyric? Lyric has tried to hit her stomach multiple times. :help:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

I would keep her separate if Lyric is acting like that. When I got Raven everybody wanted to KILL her. I kept her separate her whole pregnancy so she wouldn't have problems.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Okay great! Do you think it's okay to leave Heidi in with her though? She seems to actually like Lyrae. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

As long as Lyric doesnt' seem lonely. We had a loner goat in with Raven and she didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Well, Lyric still has Tempest and Molly my sheep and now Thor my rescue wether is back. And she can still see Heidi.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

I think it is a nice solution


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Okay she's already acting off and I'm paranoid. It rained last night and now she's not interested in eating ANYTHING.  She's not acting like herself at all. She's been pretty vocal since she's been here and now she's near silent. Advice please? :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

the stress might be getting ot her.

Try some nutri drench. Does she eat hay?

I have a doe who one day will eat grain and the next turn her nose up at it (kidded quads) and she is fine, eats tons of hay


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

Give her some probios too if you have it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots.*

I decided to just take her to the vet. And she had a slight temp. but other than that and being on the thin side she was fine. So he gave her an antibiotic, and you know what? As soon as we got home she ATE!!! :clap: She didn't eat much, about half a cup, but that's better than before!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Update 5/7**

And this was about 15 minutes ago. :shocked: What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Update 5/7**

That would be startling to see, though I think thats her "plug". Mine have had crusty tails when they lose theirs but I've not seen them "stream" it. She still has a month to go and my girls have lost their plugs that early as well as a week before they went into labor.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Update 5/7**

Yeah, she seems to early to do that. Its the wrong color for kidding(when they are close its amber) but mine don't usually stream like that. I hope she's ok :?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Update 5/7**

I think she will be fine. I have had does do that a month before kidding. I havent seen it stream but its probably nothing to worry about. Just watch her to make sure.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

I think she may be in labor now! I'm pretty sure I've been feeling contractions and her vulva was open and she had some mucus looking stuff in there that I could see! Wish me luck!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

OMG Crissa!!!!!!!!!!! That is too awesome! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Could you post some new cha-cha and udder photos?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Does she has a possible earlier due date? What color is the mucous stuff? Does it look like a bubble at all?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

I HOPE there was an earlier breed date! ray: that all is well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Dito that Liz

or maybe the breeder ment May 5th instead of June 5th?

have you checked for ligaments?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Well she tricked me, she's back to acting somewhat normal. She's kind of moaning a little but her vulva has closed up some and I think her ligaments are loose but I'm still not real sure on that though. :roll: She's real restless too so she's got to be close. And I hope that she either had the due date wrong or the breeding date wrong. :sigh:

Well here's a new cha cha pic I tried to get an udder pic but she wouldn't cooperate. :GAAH:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

My does tend to look like that when they lay down when they are pregnant, I hope she's not in labor. Do you know how to check ligaments?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Yes and no??? Bethany showed me some pictures but I'm still not to sure if what I feel are ligaments.  And I tried comparing to Lyric and Heidi so I think she's softer than them with where I was feeling. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Well ligaments are not at the base of the tail(like the tail head) just so you know, those always feel like they are mushy. I wish i had a picture........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

rest your fingers on the does spine... start working your hands toward the tail, when you reach the rump work your fingers in an upside down V (the closed end being near the spine) and feel DOWN not around the tail. The ligaments will loosen and fall outward and down so if you don't feel them at first try widening your "search" before concluding they are "gone"

Try this first on your other two to get an idea (I even do this after checking the girls every hour because sometimes i just need a refresher on how they feel when not loose and then I have a fresher outlook on what I am feeling on the due goat)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Fiasco farm has some good pictures of how to feel for ligaments. It takes a while to figure them out.

Is she "talking" to her babies? Yawning a lot? Both my girls yawned a lot before they gave birth. My horse did too!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Okay I'll try again tomorrow, I think I get it now. :doh: And yes actually she has been talking and yawning, especially yawning.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

I think its a way they relieve stress and pain. Is she nesting? Have you seen her tail arch up? Is she curling her top lip up?
Sorry for all the questions. lol I really hope that there was another breeding day for her.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Actually she was doing all of that stuff last night! She's not doing it now though. But she was also stretching and kept wanting me to continually rub her belly. :roll:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

this really can go on for another month. Our does have had stringy white discharge for 3 to 4 weeks (one does had it for 6 weeks). It's when it turns more clear or clear with a red, pink or brown tinge that we know it will be soon. The ligaments and discharge are good indicators but remember an udder can strut, discharge can change and ligaments can disappear in a matter of hours. Just keep a watch on her but dont pester her too much. Watch her from a distance and let her rest and acclimate. If she is in labor and early there really isnt anything you can do to stop it so just watch her closely but dont keep her stressed by messing with her constantly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

I agree with you there all1965, if in fact it is early labor, the less stress she has may help her hold on to those kids for a wee bit longer, though mine too start the "wierd" behavior 2 weeks to a month before they are due....and the only stress mine have is waiting for me to feed them when I'm a few minutes late!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

The previous owner finally replied to my email and there is a chance that she was bred before then. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

that is GOOD to know. What fun for you now though :GAAH:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Yeah I know I'll be :hair: .

And I finally found the ligaments the other day and this morning I could BARELY feel them! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

such a nice indicator........how is her udder? has it filled in more?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Yep her udder is filling up a little bit more.

And the owner replied to my other email and if Lyrae got bred by the buck that got out (same buck she was supposed to be bred to anyway) then she would be due this weekend!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

oh thats great news. OH Crissa I am so excited for you


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Of course you'll have to keep us updated on wether or not she kids with this new breed date. :clap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

I will! So far nothing though. :sigh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

:sigh: I think she's going to hold out til her second due date. The good thing about that is I'll be out of school by then so I'll have more time to play with the baby/s!!! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Thats great!! Hope she gives you a :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

Good to hear!  Any updated pics?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *POSSIBLY IN LABOR**

I sure hope she gives me a girl! I have some updated pics but they're at home and I'm in school right now. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

Here's pic of how her udder looks as of 5 minutes ago. :greengrin: 









Sorry it looks lopsided but it's really not that's me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

nah it looks nice. Anyone can tell that the camera is tilted


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

Thanks! I can't wait to see it full. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

I think she will definatly hold out till the second date. She still has alot of filling in to do!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

Good! Easier on me! :roll: Won't have to worry about school in the morning.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

I think she'll hold out till the 5th too, so you can rest easy :wink:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

hi, sorry i havent read everyones post.. but im sure you said she was on the skinny side...

why is she so skinny for being due next month??

i dont mean to be rude. sorry.she's a beautiful doe... hope you get a doe from her to.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

You're not being rude!  It's perfectly fine. She's skinny because her previous owner was only feeding her two handfuls of feed and for a full grown Nubian that's nothing. So I have to slowly up her feed so she can start gaining weight safely. Luckily I've felt her baby kicking around so it should be fine.


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

lucky you got her from her last owners. when she puts on weight it will be good to see before and after pics.. was she bred to another nubian?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lyrae, rear and udder shots. *Still nothing**

Yes she was bred to another registered nubian.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well here's from the first day I had her.









And from today.









What do you think so far?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It does look as though she's filled a bit...she may also be one of those does that doesn't fill completely til the day she delivers.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She has definatly filled in some. She looks to be coming in with a very nice udder!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I can't wait to see her all filled in! I want to shave it soooo bad so I can see more too!  I'm really excited about this girl!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She has definately filled in, she is looking really nice!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks goathappy! 
She's also gaining some weight. And for some strange reason she won't stop licking me today. :shrug: She wants to lay down next to me and lick me to death. Also groaning a bit, definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definatley getting close then, I have a doe, before she kidded she literally licked me for two hours strait until she got down to business. I got a much needed bath


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

How is she??


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's hot, panting a lot.  It's in the 90's today. I gave her plenty of water (and some gatorade).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the heat is pretty hard on them. Just keep cool water available and her in the shade. She will be ok


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

What's up??


----------

